# new cycle



## invoga (Jan 22, 2015)

hello guys I would like to run a small cycle in this way, can go well?


age 33
weight 85
height 1m 85cm


1-12 test e 400mg / week
6-14 anavar 50mg ed
1-12 aromasin 12,5 mg eod
8-14 hcg 500iu week 

pct

14-18 clomid 50/50/25/25
          nolva 20/20/10/10


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks good to me. Save some aromasin for PCT too though.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 22, 2015)

That's tight bro,Glad to see moderate dosage and thought!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

The var is weird. 6 thru 12. Stop it there.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> The var is weird. 6 thru 12. Stop it there.



var is good with pct POB...are you a noob?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> var is good with pct POB...are you a noob?


I am actually a 12 year old girl who has never lifted.


----------



## dgh72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
 Quick?, I'm starting a new cycle test300,tren,and deca. I'm wondering  if this is a good cycle too start with. It's been a year and a half since my last cycle which was test 400 and noandrone. I've been working 70 and 80 hrs a week and haven't worked out since my last cycle, needless too say I'm starting from scratch. I got 1 month in and ready too start,and got my diet down pat. Looking for some advice


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am actually a 12 year old girl who has never lifted.



Well then you must definitely know all about var!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2015)

dgh72 said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick?, I'm starting a new cycle test300,tren,and deca. I'm wondering  if this is a good cycle too start with. It's been a year and a half since my last cycle which was test 400 and noandrone. I've been working 70 and 80 hrs a week and haven't worked out since my last cycle, needless too say I'm starting from scratch. I got 1 month in and ready too start,and got my diet down pat. Looking for some advice




Start a new thread brother...this one is someone elses


----------



## dgh72 (Jan 22, 2015)

By the way I'm 43, looking forward too the libido booster


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2015)

i would run the var from day 1


----------



## invoga (Jan 23, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> i would run the var from day 1




from day 1? in this way would be 12 weeks of var? it seems too do 12 weeks of var


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 23, 2015)

Would also run anavar longer


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate var doesn't work for me just bad heart burn


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2015)

invoga said:


> from day 1? in this way would be 12 weeks of var? it seems too do 12 weeks of var



just because u start from day 1 doesnt mean u need to use it for 12 weeks..Longest i used var was 10 weeks


----------



## invoga (Jan 24, 2015)

I need some support for the liver? and some supplement to post pct ?


----------



## invoga (Jan 30, 2015)

anyone?????????


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 30, 2015)

Get milk thistle, organ shield by purus labs is a good one. Ive ran var for like 14 weeks and by itself without even being on cycle. That shit hardly does anything to the HTPA, its really not to harsh. I like the slow and steady lean muscle mass from it. Nothing insane.

-GS


----------



## invoga (Feb 1, 2015)

ok thank you guys..

last doubt, maybe I should terminate anavar together to test ? and then is better :

1-12 test 
4-12 var 

or

1-12 test
6-14 var


----------



## invoga (Feb 4, 2015)

guys????????


----------



## invoga (Feb 4, 2015)

I was thinking, you can use var, the first 3 weeks to get a better start, and then pause for 4 weeks, and start over the last five weeks, is this possible?

1-3 var .......(3week) yes
3-7 nothing ...( 4wekk) no
7-12 var ....... (5week) yes


----------



## invoga (Mar 3, 2015)

hello guys I have a little curiosity, I have two types of tests, apollo 250mg and d-hacks 300mg , apollo is about to end, I can continue the cycle with d-hacks? you can use two types of tests during a cycle?


----------



## invoga (Apr 1, 2015)

1-12 test e 500mg / week
1-4 anavar 50mg ed
7-12 anavar 50mg ed
3-12 aromasin 12,5 mg eod
8-14 hcg 500iu week

pct

14-18 clomid 50/50/25/25
14-18 nolva 40/40/20/20/10


hi guys, are the second week of my cycle, and when I train I feel like a muscle stiffening accompanied by muscle fatigue,and if I make a wrong move I feel a principle of cramps in the neck area... it is the first time you use anavar, may be the cause?


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hmm, your last two posts are a month apart.  A month ago you were almost out of test, but today you're only two weeks in.  Ignoring that, you didn't say what esters your two types of test are, but yes, you can switch mid cycle, but depending on the ester your timing my be different.

Personally I think 12 weeks at 500mg is a bit weak.  I would bump it to 600 and run a little longer.  Drop the anavar for a week and see how you feel.

If you run test to the end of week 12 and start PCT at the beginning of week 14 that's only one week off, I would wait 15-18 days to start PCT.  Time your HCG so your last pin is 3-4 days before you start PCT

Weeks 14-18 is 5 weeks, but you only call out 4 weeks of clomid.  Personally I liked 30 days at 50/20

Over all, I say check your math and timing on everything and know what you're doing.  Your numbers don't add up


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe he's on "metric" weeks.


----------



## invoga (Apr 3, 2015)

last question, I'm using finasteride 1mg and, I read that finasteride kills anavar, this thing is real?


----------



## invoga (Apr 13, 2015)

1-12 test e 500mg / week
6-12 anavar 50mg ed
1-12 aromasin 12,5 mg eod
8-14 hcg 500iu week

pct

15-19 clomid 50/50/25/25
15-19 nolva 40/40/20/20/10

hello guys, I wanted to know, in your experience if the PCT is fine in this way? 

I have to change something?? I have to run aromasin in pct ?


----------

